# Canaveral Surf #4



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

200pm - 400pm canaveral surf 
I got done with work early today and decided it was so nice I would have to head to the beach. I got down to Apollo Beach #4 (#5 was full) about 1:45pm. I talked to a few guy on the way to the spot I picked out from the ramp. They each had 1 pompano and were catchin small whitting. First cast on the long rod caught a 12'to fork pompano, then started catching witting. As the hours went by the Whitting stared getting bigger. the last one before I left was 15". When I started tide was low slack, was just staarting to come in good when I left at 4pm. I ended up catching 6 keeper whitting and the Pompano. I also caught 1 blue but was just under legal. Was really nice on the beach, trunks and shirtless, got to love it. Excellent afternoon on the beach!!!!    Will post pic of Pomp when developed!! 
Dinner was awsome!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Went out to the beach about 4 PM in at 6PM.
Had 10 blues 14 inchers.

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

excellent Kozlow, was you casting a plug or using bait. Blues are always intertaining.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

3OZ Silver Gator Spoon.
Kozlow


----------

